# Applet-Layout



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein Applet machen, in dem ich in der unteren Hälfte ein Feld habe wo ich Dateien angeben kann und einen Button zum bestätigen und oben möchte ich die Dateien aufführen, nur weiß ich von Applets nur sehr wenig, weshalb ich gerne einen Denkanstoß hätte wie man sowas macht.
Kann man das vielleicht mit einem Border-Layout machen?

MfG, Pumpkin


----------



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Also das hier ist das, was ich bisher zum Testen habe, nur wird bei mir im Browser nichts angezeigt:


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;

public class Mystify extends Applet {

  public void init() {
    
    Panel alles = new Panel();
    Panel oben = new Panel();
    TextField tf = new TextField();
    
    alles.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
    alles.add(oben, "North");
    oben.add(tf);
    
    repaint();
  }
    
  public void paint(Graphics g) {

  }
}
```


----------



## foobar (5. Aug 2006)

Ein Applett ist auch nichts anderes als eine normale GUI-Anwendung, nur das du eben von JApplet anstatt von JFrame oder jDialog erbst.

Ja, du könntest das Applet erstmal mit einem Borderlayout grob aufteilen und dann in den SOUTH-Abschnitt ein Panel setzen, dem du dann wieder ein Textfield und einen Button hinzufügst. In den CENTER-Abschnitt legst du dann eine Jlist oder JTable.


----------



## foobar (5. Aug 2006)

Du hast das Panel alles ja auch nirgends deinem Applet hinzugefügt. 



```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;

public class Mystify extends Applet {

  public void init() 
  {
    Panel oben = new Panel();
    TextField tf = new TextField();
   
    setLayout(new BorderLayout());
    oben.add(tf);    
    add(BorderlayOut.NORTH,oben);
     
  }
   
  public void paint(Graphics g) {

  }
}
```


----------



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Bei mir im Browser wird aber trotzdem nichts angezeigt :?


----------



## foobar (5. Aug 2006)

Nimm das mal raus, das macht keinen Sinn:


```
public void paint(Graphics g) {

  }
```


----------



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Immer noch nicht, aber wenn ich die Seite neu laden lasse, sehe ich da, wo das Applet sein müsste, immer ganz kurz einen schwarzen Kasten.


----------



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Lag am Browser. Ich probier jetzt erstmal ein bisschen was aus, dann melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Pumpkin (5. Aug 2006)

Zwei Fragen:
1. Wie füge ich ein Element an JList an oder entferne es wieder?
2. Wie erstelle ich so ein Feld wie in HTML: <input type="file">?


----------



## foobar (5. Aug 2006)

> Wie füge ich ein Element an JList an oder entferne es wieder?


RTFM http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JList.html und benutz die Suche.



> 2. Wie erstelle ich so ein Feld wie in HTML: <input type="file">?


Du brauchst dafür ein JTextfield und einen Button.

BTW wenn du die Jlist verwendest muß der Rest des Applets auch aus Swingkomponenten bestehen, sonst gibt es Probleme.


----------

